# Summer Riding in SoCal. What's your Plan?



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

Fellow SoCal Riders,
What's everyone doing this summer? Are you training for a race series? Planing on riding an organized ride, a century, a fundraiser? 
Why do I ask? I guess I'm curious; but also, I'm looking expand my horizons this summer and find some new places. I've even toyed with the idea of checking out the upcoming criterium series in El Dorado Park. I'll be the guy wearing kneepads on my first criterium 
In the Fall, I'm looking to ride The Tour of Two Forests Double Cent., Angeles Crest Century and the Five Counties Century. Now though, I'm wondering what's going on so I can bring more interest to my training. Help a guy out?


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm looking to do the Tour of Two Forests, too. But nothing special planned - just a lot of riding. I'm a solo rider for the most part and just go where the bike takes me on any given ride.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I recently left southern California for the middle of the state (neither north nor south) and do my riding alone. I don't have any organized events or anything special coming up. However, I did the 5 counties century in 2001 and it was a really nice ride, with the exception of about 15 miles right in the middle of the ride on a narrow two-lane road with lots of trucks and farm vehicles. The best part of the ride was seeing a black bear in full gallop through a meadow just after the half-way point. The El Dorado stuff is fun, but you may want to consider full-body bubble-wrap in addition to knee pads and elbow pads. ;-)


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

As soon as my collar bone and hand heal from my crash almost 4 weeks ago, I'm getting back on schedule with the centuries I had planned. Unfortunately, I missed Ride Around the Bear, the Tollhouse Century, and will miss the Windmill Century. The Shasta Summit Ride was going to be the highlight ride of the year, but the first organized century I'll be able to pick up is the Cool Breeze. I'll also do the Lighthouse Century, and I'm really looking forward to my second time on the Spooktacular Hideous Hundred. Of course, to be able to do all the organized rides well, I'll have to put in many other miles, which I'm also looking forward to very much.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Right now, my summer riding will likely consist of tooling along on a cruiser at the beach, when I can get out there. Otherwise, I'm not riding until the sun goes down--just can't handle this heat anymore.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Haven't ridden in the last couple of weeks cause I was out of town. Plans? Do some riding, get back into shape, avoid the heat.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife and I are traiing to climb Haleakala in October. 

So we are doing as much climbing as possible. Usually stay in our backyard and climb the mountains above Glendora, but recently did some rides in the Santa Monica mountains and descending to the beach and back. 

Also do some hill training intervals around the Rose Bowl in Pasadena.


----------

